# Delcam PowerMill 10 SP6 & PowerMill 2010 RC1 & Extras



## خالد الاقرع (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Delcam PowerMill 10 SP6 & PowerMill 2010 RC1 & Extras
Category : Software 






*Delcam PowerMill 10 SP6 & PowerMill 2010 RC1 & Extras | 2.81 GB*​
Delcam PowerMILL - package for the preparation of high-control programs for CNC milling machines.This release is a continuation of distribution Delcam PowerMill 1910 SP5 + ext. Software. Features of pills and a full description can be found there.

Ext. Information:
PowerMILL 2010 RC1 Full 32bit (by SSQ)
1) RC1 - the latest version PM2010 which supports network licensing on the basis of Flex .. In RC2 and then Flex is no longer supported and crowbar on its basis will no longer ...
2) If you have already installed the previous broken-off Delcam FlexLM Server (by SSQ) is a new crowbar to install the old server need only replace delcam.lic and delcam.exe
3) PowerMILL 2010 RC1 Full 32bit can be installed on machines running Win32 and Win64 under
4) The current version of PowerMILL 2010 64bit initially (starting from the first Bethke) is not supported by Flex .. so that the scrap to it (if anyone asks) - NO!
5) This supports crowbar and PM1006 SP6 ..
Addendum: (author eJonny)
read carefully


*Download:

*

```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/904251201/POWMIL10.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/904217984/POWMIL10.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/904257251/POWMIL10.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/904259901/POWMIL10.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/904271561/POWMIL10.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/904251914/POWMIL10.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/904251341/POWMIL10.part7.rar

Mirror 1:

http://www.uploadstation.com/file/WEvKjPE/POWMIL10.part1.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/TJ6ymHt/POWMIL10.part2.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/3W9XgFg/POWMIL10.part3.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/Y4MHrxy/POWMIL10.part4.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/Epb3Dny/POWMIL10.part5.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/6rWMyVt/POWMIL10.part6.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/f5EPrGy/POWMIL10.part7.rar

Mirror 2:

http://www.fileserve.com/file/NwmQxPe/POWMIL10.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/TVVYXZf/POWMIL10.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mswfYX3/POWMIL10.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Yrb7VUf/POWMIL10.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/VTkEq6F/POWMIL10.part5.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/fEae2Ec/POWMIL10.part6.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kEtqs7k/POWMIL10.part7.rar
```


----------



## ايمن هلال (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخ الكريم خالد الاقرع ان يرسل فيديو تصتيب البرنامج الرجاء الاهتمام


----------

